# The Sinister Horror Movie Review: Underworld: Rise of the Lycans



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It's been a long time since I've done one of these things, but a certain someone whom I'm very fond of requested it, so here we go with another edition of my movie reviews for this board.

Haunti and I just got back from watching this a few hours ago, and let me tell you, it was quite the cinematic experience!

I would post a SPOILERS ALERT in certain sections of this review, but anyone who is a fan of, or has seen the subsequent *Underworld* films, kind of know what's going on by now. The gist of the saga is that Viktor (Bill Nighy) was disapproving of his daughter, Sonja (Rhona Mitra) being in love with the Lycan, Lucian (Michael Sheen). Once he found out about their tryst, he went totally bananas, and had Lucian whipped before Sonja's eyes, and then chained her to a pole so Lucian could watch her getting a sun tan. Needless to say she's a vampire, and this wasn't very good for her complexion to say the least.

Before that all goes down, we see the birth of Lucian, Viktor's sparing him from the edge of his sword because he's the first werewolf who can actually change into human form. This was all kind of explained in *Underworld: Evolution* when Tannis (Steven MacKintosh) told Selene (Kate Beckinsale) and Michael (Scott Speedman) the original Lycans spawned from William ( a huge, immortal werewolf who had a rather nasty attitude, but nevermind that. They all sort of do.) couldn't change to human form. Viktor, a self serving opportunist, decides to turn a bunch of slaves into this new breed of Lycan who can change into human form, by having Lucian bite them, thus, making them a better breed of slave and watcher of the vampires while they sleep in the day time.

Finally, after watching Viktor act like a complete jerk to his daughter, Lucian has had enough and breaks free of his slave collar to save his true love Sonja, from a bunch of these bestial werewolves that live out in the forest and eat noble people who ride through to bargain with the vampires. Viktor, an ungrateful lout, isn't pleased with Lucian, and has him beaten, although, the poor man just saved his daughter's shapely rear end (How's that for gratitude? What a complete wanker!)

Lucian rallies the Lycans while he's in a cell, licking his wounds. They stage a massive jailbreak. It's equal opportunity ass kicking for everyone involved. The vamps are onto them though, and only a few Lycans escape.

So we come full circle to Sonja's ill fated demise. Lucian escapes once more, turns all hairy, and kills a bunch of vampires before he is brought down once more. He isn't out of the fight for too long, because the werewolves of both breed are on their way, and this results in one of the best scenes in all of the three films in the series. The scene of the werewolves running across the boulder plain and storming the castle is truly an awe inspiring sight. Despite much of this was achieved via CGI effects, whoever was behind that particular part of the movie really earned their money and then some.

I give this flick two very big thumbs up. Do yourself a favor and go see this movie as soon as you are able. It's worth every red cent.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great review, Sin! 

These flicks aren't exactly my cup of tea (I know I know LOL), but I'm glad you guys dug it. Good news also for the fans of the franchise is that the projections show the film opened in second place earning $20.7 mil this weekend.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=9339


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw the first showing here,I loved it

I like the part when the one guy says"told you not to say anything".


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We enjoyed it definitely agree with 2 thumbs. They even did a good job sticking the original story with the exception of one scene involving Sonja's death.


----------

